# what is it



## kccomet (Jan 29, 2016)

bought this on ebay last week, maybe teens, has bolted rear stays and pinned chain stays. it has a crusty cool vibe going for it. does anyone have an idea of make builder....thanks


----------



## catfish (Jan 29, 2016)

No image...


----------



## highship (Jan 29, 2016)

chain ring is bsa


----------



## 37fleetwood (Jan 29, 2016)

British Small Arms


----------



## Eric Amlie (Jan 31, 2016)

37fleetwood said:


> British Small Arms




BSA is Birmingham Small Arms


----------



## SirMike1983 (Feb 1, 2016)

Birmingham is right. The city shared with some of our northeastern cities a status as a precision manufacturing hub. Bicycles and firearms share a need for precision-made, consistent, but still cost-effective parts. The relationship between bicycle and firearms manufacturing is a natural one. One would be wise to focus on firearms for government contracts during wartime, and bicycles for civilian use during peacetime (though governments sometimes ordered bicycles too).


----------



## 66TigerCat (Feb 2, 2016)

Nice bike Jim !


----------



## slcurts (Feb 11, 2016)

highship said:


> chain ring is bsa




BSA components were used on other brands, though - Granby, for one - so that's not conclusive for the rest of the bike.


----------



## 37fleetwood (Feb 11, 2016)

Eric Amlie said:


> BSA is Birmingham Small Arms



Istand corrected.
(and no, that doesn't mean I owe you a Mexican Coke Scott!!)


----------

